# Guter Gratishoster



## tacef (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, das ich das hier in der richtigen Sektion poste. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben.

Also ich bin auf der Suche nach nem guten Gratishoster. Ich würde folgendes benötigen:

ca. 200 - 300 mb Webspace
Traffic entsprechend
PHP(PHP 5 bevorzugt)
FTP
1 - 2 Mysql Datenbanken
Subdomain
htaccess
GDLIB 2
Werbefrei(falls möglich)

Kennt wer einen der sowas anbietet?


----------



## MArc (3. Mai 2009)

HuHu,

damals hatte ich funpic.de immer benutzt.
War eigentlich immer recht flott unterwegs und hatte
nur selten Ausfaelle 

Gruesse,
MArc


----------



## tacef (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt die AGB durchgelesen von Funpic, hab aber keine Auskunft gefunden, ob ich aus Österreich dort auch Hosten darf oder nicht. Weis das zufällig wer?


----------

